# Hauptschalter in der Tür?



## swisscrane (7 September 2011)

Bin mir unsicher ob  es erlaubt ist.

Wir müssen eine Steuerung modernisieren.
Da wir auf allen Seite mit der Grösse des Steuerschrankes begrenzt sind, und die neuen Einbaugeräte mehr Platz benötigen fehlt mir der Platz für den Hauptschalter, so wie er bis anhin eingebaut war.
Sprich auf dem Montageblech und via Stange von der Türe her angetrieben.

Ist es erlaubt den Hauptschalter in die Tür zu bauen und via flexiblen Leitern auf Klemmen zu verdrahten.


----------



## Blockmove (7 September 2011)

Ja, ist erlaubt.

Erdung der Tür aber nicht vergessen

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## jabba (7 September 2011)

Nein ist nicht erlaubt.
In der Türe dürfen nur Bedien und Anzeigegeräte montiert werden.
Der Hauptschalter ist kein Bedienelement.

ES gibt z.B. von Siemens eine schöne Türbetätigung, wo der Hauptschalter innen sitzt und über Baudenzüge geschaltet wird, dies hat den Vorteil das der Schalter auch bei geöffneter Türe noch zu schalten ist.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (7 September 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> Nein ist nicht erlaubt.



Bist Du da wirklich sicher???

Habe ich in meiner beruflichen Praxis nun wirklich SEHR oft so gesehen. Bisher hat mich die Frage ja nicht beschäftigt. Nun wüsste ich aber schon gern ob da wirklich was dran ist. Sprich: Wo steht das und wenn, warum ist auszuschließen, dass ein Hauptschalter ein Bedienelement ist?


----------



## jabba (7 September 2011)

Bin im Urlaub und kann das nicht nachsehen, aber es wurde schon mehrfach in der Zeitung DE nachgefragt und so beantwortet.


----------



## Cassandra (7 September 2011)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Sie mal hier...[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]LG Cassandra [/FONT]


----------



## Tigerente1974 (7 September 2011)

Auch in diesem thread ist die Frage offen geblieben, ob ein Hauptschalter jetzt als Bedienelement gilt. Aus meiner Sicht gibt die Formulierung in der Norm nicht her, dass der Einbau von Hauptschaltern in die Tür unzulässig ist.
Ich sehe da jetzt auch nicht wirklich einen Sinn für ein Verbot.

Und wenn da mal ein TÜV-ler hergeht und das anders sieht, sehe ich das auch noch nicht belegt.


----------



## M-Ott (7 September 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> In der Türe dürfen nur Bedien und Anzeigegeräte montiert werden.


DIN EN 60204, 11.2.1, Absatz 3
Zu ergänzen wäre noch, dass außer Bedien- und Anzeigegeräten noch solche zur Messung und Kühlung in der Tür montiert werden dürfen.
Dies betrifft aber nicht nur Türen, sondern alle "üblichen Zugangsabdeckungen".

Nachdem diese Frage geklärt wäre:
Warum ist ein Hauptschalter kein Bediengerät?


----------



## Air-Wastl (7 September 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> Nein ist nicht erlaubt.
> In der Türe dürfen nur Bedien und Anzeigegeräte montiert werden.
> Der Hauptschalter ist kein Bedienelement.


 

Und was ist mit Seitenwand? Hab ich auch schon oft gesehen das die Dinger in der Seitenwand sitzen! 

MFG


----------



## hans11 (7 September 2011)

In eine Schaltschranktür kann ein Hauptschalter eingebaut werden, vorausgesetzt die Tür ist geerdet.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (7 September 2011)

hans11 schrieb:


> In eine Schaltschranktür kann ein Hauptschalter eingebaut werden, vorausgesetzt die Tür ist geerdet.



So sehe ich das auch und werde das auch in Zukunft so machen, bis ich wirklich irgendwo eine klar nachvollzierbare Vorschrift sehe, die das nicht zulässt.


----------



## -ASDF- (7 September 2011)

Also wir machen das genauso. Erst wenn es von der Leistung her problematisch wird (Bezug auf Querschnitt) bauen wir ihn auf die MP.


----------



## jabba (7 September 2011)

Meine Aussage ist genau so falsch wie alle anderen, daher muß ich mich revidieren.

Es ist nicht ganz eindeutig zuzuordnen, wie schon vorher einige geschrieben haben.



> 1) Dürfen Hauptschalter generell nicht
> in Schaltschranktüren eingebaut werden?
> Zu Frage 1
> Ein generelles Verbot gibt es sicher nicht,
> ...



Komplett darf ich die Anwort hier nicht einstellen (PN?)


----------



## Tommi (7 September 2011)

hans11 schrieb:


> In eine Schaltschranktür kann ein Hauptschalter eingebaut werden, vorausgesetzt die Tür ist geerdet.


 

... und die Leiter sind ausreichend gegen Beschädigung geschützt und mechanisch nicht belastet. Ab einem gewissen Querschnitt verbietet sich das eh von selbst.

Die Leute von "DE" müssen bei ihren Antworten immer vorsichtig sein.

Vielleicht kann "jabba" nach seinem Urlaub ja mal die Artikel mitbringen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (7 September 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> Meine Aussage ist genau so falsch wie alle anderen, daher muß ich mich revidieren.
> 
> Es ist nicht ganz eindeutig zuzuordnen, wie schon vorher einige geschrieben haben.
> 
> ...


 
ja, bitte.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 September 2011)

Hauptschalter in der Tür finde ich irgendwie nicht gut, besteht vielleicht bei
dir nicht die Möglichkeit, einen Hauptschalter in einen Gehäuse außerhalb 
des Schaltschrankes zu setzen?


----------



## Leitmayr (7 September 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Hauptschalter in der Tür finde ich irgendwie nicht gut, besteht vielleicht bei





rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> dir nicht die Möglichkeit, einen Hauptschalter in einen Gehäuse außerhalb
> des Schaltschrankes zu setzen?



so mach ich des immer da kama unbedenklich in den schaltschrank schauen (forllem an den wettbewerben sinvoll wen des alles sehne wollen (dan mus ma ned immer den stecker ziehen))
mfg.
sebastian


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 September 2011)

Lieber Sebastian,
ich möchte dir noch einmal nachdringlich darauf hinweisen, sei ein wenig
vorsichtiger mit Elektrischen Bauteilen. Wenn du auf den Wettbewerben den
Schrank auflässt, kann es schnell passieren das dort jemand hinter dein Rücken
reinlangt. Ich Stelle mir gerade ein vierjährigen vor der mit seiner Mutter zum
Wettbewerb kommt um den großen Bruder beim Wettbewerb zu sehen. 
Ein Elektrischer Schlag kann tötlich sein, dann ist schnell Schluss mit Lustig.
Ich unterstelle mal das dein Lehrer auch keine Ahnung hat, sonst würde er so
etwas nicht zulassen.


----------



## Leitmayr (8 September 2011)

*keine sorge*

keine sorge bin da sehr vorsichtig und sperre ihn auch immer doppelt ab und auserdem wird die anlage die ganze zeit von einer person im auge behalten und meist schaut sich  der elektriker der an dem wettbewerb da is (is immer einer da) den schrank vorheran und lobt und dan für die sehr gute verkbelung 
mfg. 
sebastian 
(kann ja mal n bild des alten schaltschranks ,mit vrkabelung posten )(wen gewünscht)


----------



## Verpolt (8 September 2011)

Leitmayr schrieb:


> keine sorge bin da sehr vorsichtig und sperre ihn auch immer doppelt ab und auserdem wird die anlage die ganze zeit von einer person im auge behalten



Das ist ja dann - elektrisch gesehen - sehr beruhigend 

Den Typ hat dann auch das richtige Performance Level ?


----------



## Tigerente1974 (8 September 2011)

2 Hände frei: 2-kanalig abschalten -> PL d erfüllt
2 gesunde Augen: 2-kanalige Fehlerauswertung -> PL d erfüllt

Schwierig wird es wohl mit den Kennwerten für die Sistema *vde*


----------



## UniMog (8 September 2011)

swisscrane schrieb:


> Bin mir unsicher ob es erlaubt ist.
> 
> Wir müssen eine Steuerung modernisieren.
> Da wir auf allen Seite mit der Grösse des Steuerschrankes begrenzt sind, und die neuen Einbaugeräte mehr Platz benötigen fehlt mir der Platz für den Hauptschalter, so wie er bis anhin eingebaut war.
> ...


 
Kann man mal erfahren von welcher größe wir sprechen ????? 50A,100A,250A ??


----------



## Leitmayr (8 September 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Das ist ja dann - elektrisch gesehen - sehr beruhigend
> nedes is damit uns die anderen ( meist nervig) da nicht rummachln hatten wir auch scho (5 jähriges kind drückt einfachso auf notaus (hat ewiggedauert bis die anlage wider hochgefahren war und alles wieder rchtig hingedreht wurde)
> mfg.
> sebastian
> P.S. mein technisches equtment ist sehr reichhaltig und eig. neu (alles 1A)


----------



## RalfS (9 September 2011)

@ Leitmayr: 
Vielleicht solltest du deine Tastatur auch mal erneuern - es scheinen ein paar Tasten zu fehlen und einige an der falschen Stelle patziert zu sein!


----------



## Leitmayr (9 September 2011)

RalfS schrieb:


> @ Leitmayr:





RalfS schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du deine Tastatur auch mal erneuern - es scheinen ein paar Tasten zu fehlen und einige an der falschen Stelle patziert zu sein!



ich weis aber hab n laptob (da ich den pcmica (oder so slot) für profibus brauche)da kann i die tastatur nimma so leicht austauschen und auserdem tipp ich zu schnell 
mfg.
sebastian


----------



## Dr.SPS (9 September 2011)

swisscrane schrieb:


> Bin mir unsicher ob es erlaubt ist.
> 
> Ist es erlaubt den Hauptschalter in die Tür zu bauen und via flexiblen Leitern auf Klemmen zu verdrahten.


 
Ja...... 1000% ......


----------

